# Printing Swim Caps?



## Promo540 (Nov 8, 2006)

Any insight on how to print swim caps, not sure of the exact material, but rubber-esque is the feel.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Swim caps are made out of latex, lycra or silicone.

Hope that helps!


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

i have printed those before, i will try and find out the ink we used, it was nazdar, you can call them up and they will tell you exactly what to use...there ink tech guys are great!


----------



## moe3615 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and love it. I saw this post figured I'de give my insight since I have a relative that used to work with this.
Most descent swim caps are made of Lycra, the cheaper ones are latex and silicone. The Lycra swim caps are the best ones to customize and will look good even after you wear them and they stretch a bit.
You can buy caps from many online retailers, you can search for "Custom Swim Caps" on google and see what comes up. 
The site I found that was cheapest was Custom Caps - MAYIM - check them out.
Regards,
M


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

A lot of swim caps are silicone. If so got to RawMaterialSuppliers.com for silicone inkj. Only silicone ink will stick to silicone.
RTV Steve


----------



## olib33r (Sep 27, 2011)

Swim caps are made of silicons or rubbers sometimes. You can use a waterproof ink for printing.
__________________________________
booklet printing


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Although this is an old thread, I think perhaps there's a little misinformation going on here... Although silicone ink would be awesome for lots of stuff, more than just printing silicone stuff, as I understand it, the problem is the same reason it's great. Nothing will stick to it--not even the substrate.

Also, plastisol, vinyl, and solvent base ink are all waterproof. Are they all options?


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

The silicone ink will stick to silicone parts as well as most items that can take the 300F curing temperature for two to six minutes. Silicone ink is fantastic for the right application.
steve[USER=80998]@RA[/USER]wMaterialSuppliers.com


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess I got the impression that it wasn't actually silicone, in the respect that silicone is heat stable to like 450 degrees, but a catalyst sure can change the game, and Dow's got an awful lot of polymers and coatings people....

You guys selling the 9601?


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

Screen foo I have no idea what you are saying. The silicone ink is catalyzed before baking. Then the ink and silicone can take up to 550F; even more intermittently. Dow may have a lot of products but the silicone Ink I supply is recognized as the best in the industry - fast shipping too.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, I was talking about apples as you talked of oranges, apparently.

There has been a lot of talk about silicone inks for textiles, I should have read properly that this is not for textiles, but instead for printing on silicone. Seems a little spendy to get rid of, but I guess, quality doesn't cost, it pays.

I couldn't find it on the site, do you have a link to an MSDS?


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

no link for the MSDS just the data sheet. I can send it to your email. Silicone Ink, pad printing ink, ink for pad printing,silicone marking ink


Thank you!

Steve


----------



## ClassicThreds (Sep 16, 2008)

Im interested in a swim cap manual printing machine. I was thinking of a 4 color 6 station, flippable pallets, with a quarts flash. Anyone know where i can get one? Also, last time i printed swim caps i had to import them directly fro china. Speedo anf tyr where a pain in *** to work with.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a company called Face First in San Juan Capistrano, CA that are experts in silicone swim caps - contact JB there


----------

